# TCoD Convention



## Pidgeot (Mar 23, 2009)

We should have a convention for all forum members to meet up IRL. Or at least a flash mob. Post your ideas/thoughts/comments here.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 23, 2009)

This would be cool except I'm pretty sure I live near no other members. :3 And I don't really have the funds to travel very far, as much as I would like to.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 23, 2009)

Pidgeot said:


> We should have a convention for all forum members to meet up IRL. Or at least a flash mob. Post your ideas/thoughts/comments here.


Won't work. Many people here live on different continents, and I don't have near as much time or money to spend traveling Europe or Australia. Maybe an IRC chat would suit us better.


----------



## Flora (Mar 23, 2009)

Ooh, better idea;

WEBCAMS!!!


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 23, 2009)

#tcod is waaaaay ahead of you.


----------



## Jolty (Mar 23, 2009)

If a load of members were to all meet up, a fight would start within like 5 minutes

also this forum is hueg


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 23, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Ooh, better idea;
> 
> WEBCAMS!!!


This is a good idea (except I don't have a webcam ._.)



opaltiger said:


> #tcod is waaaaay ahead of you.


Where can I find this?



Jolty said:


> If a load of members were to all meet up, a fight would start within like 5 minutes


I've seen worse.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 23, 2009)

> a fight would start within like 5 minutes


I think it'd be mostly shouting and then there'd be some girly slapping. Someone would cry. Mostly people would watch.

Sounds fun, but I'm in Australia. .__.


----------



## Rotomize (Mar 23, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Sounds fun, but I'm in Australia. .__.


So am I and my mum wouldn't buy me a plane ticket to go to a convention of one of my forums.


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 23, 2009)

Is this a good idea?

_Really_?

If this was a forum mostly composed of over 20's, or at least people who were no longer in highschool, and could do what the hell they liked with regards to travelling, I'd say sure.  But since it's comprised mostly of people who are still in school/living with their parents, then I would at least say that people may find it suspect.  Not to mention the difficulty with bilking plane money out of your mom to go gallivanting halfway across the world to meet a group of strangers you met on the 'net.

Also, I've seen some of the more annoying things people have posted during my lurking sessions, so I wouldn't be seen dead at a TCoD convention.  I might meet someone I loathed face to face.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> This is a good idea (except I don't have a webcam ._.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a sticky in Forum Help.

irc.veekun.com #tcod


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 23, 2009)

Plus it's already happened (cf. opal and Butterfree, opal and me, etc)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 23, 2009)

Didn't we already have a thread on this?

And yes, it would be fun, but almost impossible to pull off.


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 23, 2009)

Considering that most people here are around 16-ish, everyone would have to get parents permission, and I know that my parents, for one, wouldn't let me travel to Europe or something just to visit a bunch of people I met online. It's a nice little fantasy, but I don't think it could ever really happen, unless we don't get any new members for the next six years or so, and then when everyone is an adult we all get together somewhere. Unlikely.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wait two years and I'll come and touch you inappropriately~!


----------



## surskitty (Mar 23, 2009)

You could probably hijack the spare bedroom if you needed to, Tailsy....


----------



## Minish (Mar 23, 2009)

I think a TCoD UKian one wouldn't be too bad. :D This is where living in a small country is an advantage.

Unless I'm secretly a stalker, then it wouldn't be so much of an advantage for you~!


----------



## Elfin (Mar 23, 2009)

That would be epic, but I'm not even supposed to be going on this site as it is, so I wouldn't be able to go, so.. >>


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 24, 2009)

I would totally be up for it...

In 4 years.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 24, 2009)

~I wish~

Waitwaitwait, you people actually exist?


----------



## Zuu (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd love to go to one, but ... mostly I'd probably just end up following the #tcod krew around until they got tired of me ...    so yeah. I dunno.

it's not realistic for me though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 24, 2009)

offtopic but


Jolty said:


> .


haha your avatar is great

Anyway I'm pretty sure an actual TcodCon wouldn't work but I'd love to meet some of the members who live around here (Netherlands, southern UK (London being the easiest), France, Germany, etc)
It's just that they don't want to meet me ):


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 24, 2009)

I think that everyone here in the UK/with access to the UK should go to the London Expo in October :)

Espeon and I had epic (if short, thanks to my bad planning) times last year :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I think that everyone here in the UK/with access to the UK should go to the London Expo in October :)


Isn't there one in May? I'm sure you posted somewhere that it was in May.

And with luck, you'll see me there.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 24, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I think that everyone here in the UK/with access to the UK should go to the London Expo in October :)
> 
> Espeon and I had epic (if short, thanks to my bad planning) times last year :D


asjkgdslj

I want to gooo ;w; but I asked once and my mum was all "argle fargle bargle what is this London and what's an Expo I disapprove of this outing" and my dad was like "no."

Laconic answers are all you ever get from padre.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 24, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> offtopic but
> 
> haha your avatar is great
> 
> ...


why would I not want to :(


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 25, 2009)

Kai said:


> Isn't there one in May? I'm sure you posted somewhere that it was in May.
> 
> And with luck, you'll see me there.


They have one in May and one in October, but given that May's right next to the dreaded Exam Time (and it's hard enough for people to persuade their parents to let them go normally), the October one's a much better bet in terms of "number of people who'd actually be able to go". I dunno if I'll be going to the May one; I have a friend who's normally in London that I'd stay with, but she's on holiday then, I don't think I've got the money right now and I'll be going to a con in Milton Keynes in the summer anyways.

Aww, that sucks, Tailsy ): 

My parents let my sister and I go halfway across the country via a coach, the London Underground, a train and a taxi to go to a 5-day anime convention in a place we'd never been with a bunch of people we'd never met when we were fourteen and eleven.
That said, my mum thinks it's brilliant that my sister borrows my ID to buy alcohol, so perhaps she's not the best example of responsible parenting.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 25, 2009)

> My parents let my sister and I go halfway across the country via a coach, the London Underground, a train and a taxi to go to a 5-day anime convention in a place we'd never been with a bunch of people we'd never met when we were fourteen and eleven.


Oh, hey, and here I thought my mum was the only rational parent in the world. (Although I think letting me fly to Reykjavik via London and stay with someone I'd never met before for ten days at fifteen is awesomer. that's just me, though).



> That said, my mum thinks it's brilliant that my sister borrows my ID to buy alcohol, so perhaps she's not the best example of responsible parenting.


I beg to differ! Better that than your sister trying to buy alcohol WITHOUT ID and getting arrested! Right?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 26, 2009)

It's be impossible, most forum members are underage, and there are people all around the world.  We got the US, canada, UK, Ireland, Austrailia, and Butterfree lives in Iceland too, i don't think she'd be willing to have a bunch of members come to iceland where they speak a language that i feel is completly different from english.  And i doubt she'd want to leave either.  But i like the webcam idea, only with something different.  I remember some guys doing a thing where they played pokemon on webcams for 72 hours straight.  They had like 4 cams at once and all these guys were taking turns plating.  Butterfree and some of the mods should do this.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 26, 2009)

> i don't think she'd be willing to have a bunch of members come to iceland where they speak a language that i feel is completly different from english. And i doubt she'd want to leave either.


...what? Why would I be all "NO YOU CANNOT COME TO ICELAND >:/"? Everybody knows English over here, by the way; we would have to be crazy to expect tourists to learn Icelandic before coming. And why would I in particular not want to leave Iceland?

In fact, you should all come to Iceland! It's cheap now because our currency has gone down the drain. :o

I waaaaaant to go to that London Expo. ;_; I'll have to make it somehow!


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 26, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Oh, hey, and here I thought my mum was the only rational parent in the world. (Although I think letting me fly to Reykjavik via London and stay with someone I'd never met before for ten days at fifteen is awesomer. that's just me, though).
> 
> I beg to differ! Better that than your sister trying to buy alcohol WITHOUT ID and getting arrested! Right?


Your mum is epic and your logic is flawless :D



Butterfree said:


> In fact, you should all come to Iceland! It's cheap now because our currency has gone down the drain. :o
> 
> I waaaaaant to go to that London Expo. ;_; I'll have to make it somehow!


I'm in the process of talking my sister into going to Iceland for my 21st/her 18th. It's going... decently.

Also! Words do not begin to describe how much you should come to the Expo~
(and everyone else, too!)


----------



## Mirry (Mar 26, 2009)

Aw man, I wish I could go to the Expo. Or Iceland. Or both. =( Sadly, however, I am poor and live on an entirely different continent... maybe someday? ^^;;


----------



## Salazard (Mar 26, 2009)

Where can I find out more about this Expo? I wanna go! =D My mum is letting me randomly go to Brighton this weekend so I'm sure she'll be fine with me disapearing to London. =P

It's a shame that the world is soo big though. =/


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 26, 2009)

> In fact, you should all come to Iceland! It's cheap now because our currency has gone down the drain. :o


ffff couldn't you have had a financial breakdown a few months early >:(


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

not to mention that time opal, his sister and I got lost in the zoo that was epic

don't remember anything about the damn okapis though


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 26, 2009)

> not to mention that time opal, his sister and I got lost in the zoo that was epic


not _lost._ just... _nearly locked in._ >:(


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> not _lost._ just... _nearly locked in._ >:(


I'm pretty sure we were also lost at some point but yeah getting locked in almost was epic too

most things about that day were epic


----------



## Felidire (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds fun, and I've got the money, buut I'm a real tightass when it comes to money, (how do you think I got the money in the first place?) >>



ultraviolet said:


> I think it'd be mostly shouting and then there'd be some girly slapping. Someone would cry. Mostly people would watch.
> 
> Sounds fun, but I'm in Australia. .__.


I'd get vines and whip people! ,,>D -- Actually i'd probably just say hi to 2-3 people, then set up a wii and play that all day.

You live kinda close to me, right? Does anyone else live close to us? And is there anyone on here that we both agree is total awesome who wouldn't cost me $3000 to fly over? (Stingy-tightass, remember?)


----------



## Salazard (Mar 27, 2009)

If we all have conventions at the same time, in all different countries, we could link up somehow and chat. =D

That would be so awesome. ^^


----------



## Cloaked (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, so what's this 'London Expo', how long does it last, and are the attending members meeting up beforehand to plan and execute something like this?

Because that'd be, like, so cool.


----------



## Espeon (Mar 27, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> I waaaaaant to go to that London Expo. ;_; I'll have to make it somehow!


Haha! My persistent nagging is finally paying off!

Yes, Dannichu and I had an epic time in London. Next time, please don't lose things in your hotel! Dannichu, you completely missed pass the Togepi! It was good fun. Your sister kept hitting her head against the wall whilst trying to catch it. Every so often there'd be this nice *bang*. Also, next time we meet up with each other I promise I won't accidentally smack your chin with my shoulder. Really.

I don't have the money for #tcod-con. Very upsetting.

Butterfree when you arrive in England we will travel from the airport on a magical flying sofa to London.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 27, 2009)

I wanna go to the expo in May AND October.

EDIT: It's really cheap to go there. It says it'll cost me £25 for the trip and the ticket. But just in case, £50 is your safest bet, guys.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 29, 2009)

I wanna go to the expo! But, alas, I'm American D=

But the idea of webcams sounds cool. But my mom barely approves of voice chat on Wi-Fi, so I'm not sure I could even do that...


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess it'd be cool to meet yall. And I want another excuse to visit Europe :)


----------

